# Arrow advice?!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Heres a start.......50lb - Koblat - 26" arrow with a 85grain point....
Beman	-ICS Energy	690-	0.690	6.27	270	241 Optimum Spine
Beman	-Racing	700-14-	0.700	6.90	286	236 Slightly Weak
Carbon Express-	Medallion	700-	0.700	5.90	260	246 Optimum Spine
Carbon Express-	Medallion Pro-	650	0.650	6.50	275	240	Slightly Stiff
Carbon Express-	Medallion Pro-	710	0.710	6.10	264	244	Slightly Weak
Carbon Express-	Medallion XR-	700	0.700	6.00	262	245	Optimum Spine
Carbon Express-	Nano Pro	650-	0.650	6.40	279	238 Slightly Stiff
Carbon Express-	Nano Pro	700-	0.700	6.20	274	240 Slightly Weak
Carbon Express-	Nano XR	680-	0.680	6.40	272	241 Optimum Spine
Carbon Impact-	Ultra Fast	710-	0.710	5.70	252	249 Slightly Weak
Carbon Impact-	Ultra Fast LT-	710	0.710	6.80	280	238	Slightly Weak
Carbon Tech-	Cheetah 3D-	650	0.650	5.30	259	246	Slightly Stiff
Carbon Tech-	Cheetah Hunter-	25/45	0.650	5.30	259	246	Slightly Stiff
Carbon Tech-	CT McKinney-	188	0.700	6.50	279	238	Slightly Weak
Carbon Tech-	McKinney II-	650	0.650	5.10	243	253	Slightly Stiff
Carbon Tech-	Whitetail XP/Hunter-	25/45	0.650	5.90	275	240	Slightly Stiff
Cartel (Doo Sung)-	Expert	1040-	0.664	5.93	258	246 Optimum Spine
Cartel (Doo Sung)-	Triple	700-	0.665	6.68	277	239 Optimum Spine
Easton	A/C/C-	3-04	0.680-	7.20	293	234 Optimum Spine
Easton	A/C/E-	670	0.670-	5.93	258	246 Optimum Spine
Easton	A/C/E-	720J	0.720-	5.94	258	246 Slightly Weak
Easton	ACG-	660	0.660-	7.10	291	234 Optimum Spine
Easton	ACG-	710	0.710-	6.70	281	238	Slightly Weak
Easton	Aluminum-	1914-	0.658	9.28	353	216	Optimum Spine
Easton	Aluminum-	1916-	0.618	10.00	366	213	Slightly Stiff
Easton	Aluminum-	2012-	0.680	8.00	320	225	Optimum Spine
Easton	Carbon One-	660-	0.660	6.60	278	239	Optimum Spine


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Kobalt said:


> I have a Hoyt Kobalt ( which I adore) 40-50lb, 25" draw. Ive been shooting Beman Hit max 4 arrows, 500 9.7 gpi. I like them, I think they shoot great. I noticed when I would pull the arrows out of the target that they were cracking, pieces of the arrow shaft where gone.This makes me think I should get something that wont break after one shot. Im not sure what to get. A different spine? weight? Any help would be much appreciated! THANKS!!


I have been using these. http://www.victoryarchery.com/VForceHV.aspx

Have about 100 shots on each arrow in 3d and bag targets as well as a couple hard hits on tips/inserts that came off other peoples arrows inside the 3-d targets and no problems... Shot out in some decent wind the other day and barely moved my arrow even on a shot at 57 yards... 

Hope that helps... Little spendy, but well worth it


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Kobalt said:


> I have a Hoyt Kobalt ( which I adore) 40-50lb, 25" draw. Ive been shooting Beman Hit max 4 arrows, 500 9.7 gpi. I like them, I think they shoot great. I noticed when I would pull the arrows out of the target that they were cracking, pieces of the arrow shaft where gone.This makes me think I should get something that wont break after one shot. Im not sure what to get. A different spine? weight? Any help would be much appreciated! THANKS!!



Re: your arrows, what type of target are you shooting at? I have seen these arrows of mine take direct hits into lumber and come out okay. Also, not sure of your level of experience, but with the carbons, you got to pull those babies straight out. You start to bend or flex them trying to get them to break free and they are as good as done. Might want to pick up a lube tube to help them break free easier for the target shots...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all, don't shoot arrows with cracks or any visible damage. Serious injury can result.

The damage you describe should not be happening. I have some Bemans that are 5 years old and still going strong as my practice arrows.

Several possibilities: 
- the target has something hard in it that is hitting your arrows and causing the damage
- you aren't using a target that is suitable for arrows
- the arrows are defective, take them back
- your bow is so badly out of tune that the arrows are hitting the target at an angle
- the damage is occuring somewhere else, such as in the back of your car

I had an arrow blow up on me and don't want to do that again. Surprisingly little pain, but lots of blood.


----------

